

ML programmer's guide to ATS (2008) - mr_tyzic
http://cs.likai.org/ats/ml-programmers-guide-to-ats

======
Dewie
If you intend to actually read a whole such guide - skip to the end first and
notice the "TODO" at the end of the article/guide. Just so that you aren't
disappointed when you actually come that far.

~~~
doublec
When I was learning ATS I found the ML guide posted here very useful. I have
some ATS related posts if you want to read more about the language [1].

[1] [http://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/ats/](http://bluishcoder.co.nz/tags/ats/)

